# Trophy Club in Troup County needs 4 new members...



## Tabel14 (Apr 6, 2017)

Triple B Hunting Club in Lagrange, GA is looking for 4 new members. We have 451 acres of Pine Forest with plenty of creeks and hardwoods mixed in. Club has been in existence for 40 years. This is a QDM County. Current mix of hunters are close friends and family. Noncompetitive group that just likes to put people on deer. Dues at $500. Just Deer and lots of Turkey. Dues include Turkey hunting 2017. Call Tim at 678-595-4296 for more information.


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Apr 6, 2017)

Location in Troup and how many members?


----------



## PaulNewnan (Apr 11, 2017)

Are you going to show this property anytime soon?


----------



## Hesser (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey Tim,   very interested in learning more about the club and property.   are the 4 openings still available?  thanks  Kevin


----------



## southern1020 (Apr 13, 2017)

Very interested where about is the land located At? Are you showing the land soon


----------



## PaulNewnan (Apr 24, 2017)

No response I guess


----------

